# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  संयम के साथ खाना क्*यों नहीं होता कारगर

## Krishna

मोटापे के साथ लड़ाई आज हर दूसरा आदमी कर रहा है। वजन को कम करने के लिए कई तरह के डाइट प्लान है। कहीं विशेण तरह के आहारों का सेवन करना बताया जाता है। तो किसी में कुछ आहारों के सेवन से परहेज करने की सलाह दी गई है। कहीं विशेष  मात्रा में भोजन करने की सलाह दी जाती है। इसी तरह संयम से भोजन करने की योजना को वजन कम करने के लिए फायदेमंद माना जाता रहा है। लेकिन कुछ शोध के बाद ऐसा माना गया है कि ये तरीका सहीं नहीं है

----------


## Krishna

*संयम के साथ भोजन की योजना * अक्सर लोगों को पता नहीं होता है कि वो खाने के आदी हो गए। उसके बाद अगर उन खाने को लेकर पाबंदी लगाई जाए तो उसे ठीक से नहीं मिभा पाते। जिससे वो अचानक ही एक दिन ज्यादा मात्रा में उन आहारों का सेवन कर लेते जिनकी मनाही होती है।

----------


## Krishna

संयम से भोजन की योजना में आप एक निश्चित समय पर एक निश्चित मात्रा में भोजन खाते है। लेकिन जरूरी नहीं है कि आपका शरीर इस योजना को स्वीकार कर सके। ये आपके शरीर पर बुरा प्रभाव डाल सकते है। इसके साथ ही आपको वजन कम करने के लिए संतुलित मात्रा में करना चाहिए। कुछ आहार जिनका सेवन आपके वजन पर बुरा प्रभाव उनको खाने से बचें। उनके सेवन की मात्रा में कमी कर देनी चाहिए। शरीर को जरूरी पोषण देने के लिए खाने की मात्रा में ज्यादा कमी ना करें।संयम के साथ भोजन करने की योजना मे अक्सर खाने को लेकर उठने वाली क्रेविंग कम नहीं होती है। खाने की मात्रा को कम करने के तरीको को जानें।

----------


## Krishna

*खाने की मात्रा कम करने के तरीके*खाने के दौरान स्वयं पर कंट्रोल करना बहुत जरूरी है। जब भी आधा पेट भर जाए तो खाना छोड़ दे या बचा खाना इतना धीरे खाएं कि ओवर ईटिंग न हो। अगर खाने में अधिक वैरायटी हो तो सब चीजों के टेस्ट के चक्कर में पेट को डस्टबिन न बनाएं। अगर आप रिलैक्स होकर खाना खा रहे हैं तो खाना अच्छी तरह से पचता है और अक्सर आप इस स्थिति में ओवरईटिंग भी नहीं करते। 
आहारों का सेवन में चीनी और नमक के सेवन की मात्रा पर नजर रखना जरूरी होता है। शरीर पर सबसे ज्यादा दुष्प्रभाव इऩ्ही दोनो आहारों की अनावश्यक मात्रा से पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

अगर आप जल्दी में खा रहे हैं और बस पेट भरना है तो पेट तो भर जाएगा पर खाना अच्छी तरह से पचेगा नहीं। खाना खाने से पूर्व स्वयं को रिलैक्स रखें ताकि खाना अच्छी तरह से पच जाए। 

अगर आप जल्दी में खा रहे हैं और बस पेट भरना है तो पेट तो भर जाएगा पर खाना अच्छी तरह से पचेगा नहीं। खाना खाने से पूर्व स्वयं को रिलैक्स रखें ताकि खाना अच्छी तरह से पच जाए।

----------

